# hydrogen peroxide tear staining?



## trkl

The second day we got Lacey home from a breeder she got really bad tear staining. We have since changed her tap water to bottled water which may have contributed to staining. I read someplace using hydrogen peroxide to remove the stains. Does anyone know if it's suppose to be full strength or diluted?


----------



## roxybaby22

I don't know about the hydrogen peroxide, but there is a product that many have recommended on this site called Spa Lavish Fresh Facial Scrub. I use it on Roxy daily and it has done wonders. Of course, it is not a quick solution, but it is much gentler on the coat and smells amazing! :thumbsup: 

Here is the site: Facial Scrub I think a couple SM vendors sell the product, but I don't remember which ones. Nonetheless, I hope this helped a little!


----------



## wooflife

QUOTE (trkl @ Jul 13 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804562


> The second day we got Lacey home from a breeder she got really bad tear staining. We have since changed her tap water to bottled water which may have contributed to staining. I read someplace using hydrogen peroxide to remove the stains. Does anyone know if it's suppose to be full strength or diluted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Can I just say that your Lacey is amazingly adorable!!!! What a cutie patootie!

Spa Fresh Facial scrub is amazing stuff roxybaby22 is correct. Just wash Lacey's face daily and it will reduce the stains dramaticly. I use a baby tooth brush- extra soft to scrub very gently around the cheeks under the eyes if necessary. The scrub is tear free, very gentle and smells super yummy. 

Leslie


----------



## pammy4501

I just want to say that she is adorable with or without tear stains.


----------



## Cosy

I wouldn't use peroxide as a wash as it will dry out the hair and cause it to break. She's probably teething
and staining will subside once she stops. Until then just try to keep her face clean and dry.


----------



## LJSquishy

Don't worry too much about her tear stains until she is done teething -- it will likely subside on it's own.

Preston is 15 weeks old and is staining really bad right now. London did the same when she was a puppy. I wash Preston's face once per day with Spa Lavish Facial Scrub and it helps keep the area clean & seems to allow the area to dry for a while.

You can use the hydrogen peroxide (the pharmacy kind, in the brown bottle) full-strength on a cotton ball. It is VERY, VERY drying though and will cause the hair to break if you use it more than a couple of times. Just swab it on the hair and allow to air-dry. If you are set on using this, do it before you bathe her, that way you can heavily condition the hair on her muzzle since it is so drying. Of course, make sure you don't get it in her eyes...common sense. 

I wouldn't use the hydrogen peroxide more than twice (like a week apart). Just keep in mind that it's only a temporary cosmetic fix and it will get stained again until she's done teething. It will heavily lighten the stains, but it will not make her WHITE....it will probably come out to be a very light brownish color, light orange, or yellowish tint. Just so you know what to expect. 

For now, just deal with the staining...I know, it's hard to just let it run it's course, but most likely nothing will fix the staining until she is at least 6 months old (most likely 8+ months). Like I said London had staining until she was 9-10 months old, and now she still tears a lot but there is no staining really.


----------



## makettle29

Sadly, I used every product I could get my hands on and I nearly tortured my Herk. Let me say, from experience, none of those products applied to the face do a bit of good. Wash your fluffs face with a mild soap (spa lavish) and try to keep the area clean and dry. Feel free to trim hairs that irritate the eyes.

Bottled water won't hurt and neither will a high quality kibble. Stay away from misc. flavored treats and read some of the other posters who have written about allergies and teething which can contribute.

Both my pups have had tear staining and both of them are stain free now. You can go on a course of antibiotics (talk to vet) after teething is well past. PLEASE do not put hydrogen peroxide or any other remedy on your baby's face!


good luck, mary anna


----------



## Toby's Mom

I did the hydrogen peroxide thing when Toby was a puppy. He had TERRIBLE staining. Yes, it did work, BUT there were so many problems with it. First of all you have to be sooooo careful that you don't get it in the eyes. Secondly, his was so bad that it didn't completely rid him of the stains; it just lightened them up. Lastly, it took so much peroxide to lift the staining that it eventually broke off the hair and fried it, so that kind of defeated the purpose.

I hope that helps some.


----------



## camfan

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 13 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804690


> I did the hydrogen peroxide thing when Toby was a puppy. He had TERRIBLE staining. Yes, it did work, BUT there were so many problems with it. First of all you have to be sooooo careful that you don't get it in the eyes. Secondly, his was so bad that it didn't completely rid him of the stains; it just lightened them up. Lastly, it took so much peroxide to lift the staining that it eventually broke off the hair and fried it, so that kind of defeated the purpose.
> 
> I hope that helps some.[/B]


Yup, what they all said. 

I wouldn't worry about the puppy stage and staining. Maybe wait until pup is close to a year or so. If she still has it then I always think figuring out the root of the problem is the best way--some kind of eye irritation, allergies, etc. Interesting that you say it started the day after you got her--makes me wonder if maybe she could be allergic to something...regardless, I wouldn't worry right now. She's adorable! :wub:


----------

